# 2014 John Deere 3032 please help



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I’ve got a 2014 John Deere 3032 has ran flawless for years. Recently the battery light started coming on so I had to keep it on charge before I could use it. It ran fine and I turned it off one day and now it does nothing. I’ve got my volt meter and tested everything. Narrowed it down to the voltage regulator and replaced the alternator. When I turn my knob for lights and all they come on. Blinkers no. And when I try to turn the key nothing. All John Deere wants to tell me is a bad ground somewhere. That’s not the case. I can’t crank it to load it to take it to get worked on and they want $250 for a service call because I live in the woods. Anyone got any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Matt. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in. In the meantime have you checked any of the safetys? Have you checked the starter solenoid? What is the voltage of your battery when fully charged (it needs to be up around 13.5v)? what does it drop to when the starter is engaged? Have you cleaned your connections. Just try not to add another problem.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Matt! You stated that your battery needed to be left on the charger. Is that still the case then? I've been through 2 John Deere supplied "Strong box" batteries that literally just quit like that. Just wondering if you tried another battery?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Replace the battery.. you already knew it was bad but u replaced the alternator instead..


----------



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Matt! You stated that your battery needed to be left on the charger. Is that still the case then? I've been through 2 John Deere supplied "Strong box" batteries that literally just quit like that. Just wondering if you tried another battery?


Yes I have tried a brand new battery and tried jumping tractor off with my truck. To replace the starter solenoid do I have to replace the starter? Also I’m thinking it might be the key switch ignition? I’m getting power to it so idk. Like I said headlights and all come on but nothing happens when I turn the key. Is there a way to bypass the key switch? I’ve tried jumping it and putting the hot off my truck to starter on tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A quick and inexpensive check would be the battery connections at both ends of the cables. I've had power and lights on my tractor, but when turning the key to start, everything just went dead. The connection at the battery seemed tight, but wasn't tight enough. Also check the ground connection and be sure it's good before replacing anymore parts. Perhaps a little tapping on the starter solenoid with a screwdriver handle may get some action.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Matt, good morning. Just food for thought here brought on by your comment about getting power to your key switch and I do not mean to insult your abilities. A few good trouble shooting tips of a general nature: To identify a faulty component, you need to find a component with a good input and a bad output (being careful that a follow on component isn't loading down the component under test). Half the circuit ie: test in the middle, the trouble will be isolated to first half or second half. Then half the part showing trouble, and so on. You will narrow it down. Your tractor is new enough that it has probably got multiple safetys so you gotta think through your test procedure to make sure it's valid. Seat safetys are suspect since they get so much use. 
I seem to attract helpful counter men in the places I shop. My Napa guy will not sell me a battery that is more than a month since manufacture. All "new" batteries are not the same.
You need to consider the weather conditions your tractor has experienced prior to the failure. ie: wet or humid conditions will lead to corrosion on contacts. (The only start failure I've had in 18 months was when my front end sat in rain while paint on rear dried and cured and the only problem was a bit of corrosion on main leads to and from the starter relay).
Perhaps call your parts store most will test alternators, batteries, starters free of charge and although that's a trip to town, it's cheaper than a "house call".


----------



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

I’ve replaced ignition switch and alternator and still nothing


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a 3032E, you are going to have to bite the bullet and get it scanned by John Deere. This tractor uses an electronically controlled fuel injection system. Several rules about such systems to avoid frying the engine control module:

If charge light comes on, fix the problem before it blows the ECM.
Never jump start another vehicle from the tractor, or the tractor from another vehicle without using an isolation diode.
Best to jump from a battery only.
When changing the battery always disconnect the ground cable first.
Never operate the tractor with a battery that is under 12.7 VDC.
Do not charge the battery while still installed from one of the old school constant voltage chargers.


----------



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Is there a way to check or bypass the starter?


----------



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

When I turn the key nothing happens. Nothing comes on the dash or anything. Makes me think it’s safety related. I’ve checked everything. I can turn the head light knob on and the dash comes on. But not with key. Any more suggestions.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you try tow starting it?


----------



## Matte1984 (Sep 24, 2018)

Can’t because of front end loader. Bucket is down need hydros to get up. Had to pull in barn in reverse.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is a hydrostatic transmission and cannot be pull started if it is the 3032E.

You may need to remove the loader and winch the tractor onto a trailer to get it to the dealer. Read the Operator Manual about towing the tractor.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

To "jump" the starter, you get a heavy piece of wire & go from the big lug to the small terminal..{push on?} This will not start the machine.. IF its computer controlled & theres no power going to the injection pump.. It will only spin over the engine..
BE CAREFUL> it WILL run u over if not in neutral!!!
U might be able to crank the engine & work the hydro's to get the bucket up??


----------

